# Rusty Bit.?



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

You can clean rusty buts by soaking them in lemon juice or
vinegar. Then have a good scrub, And a rinse. Then dry the bit leaving no moisture as this causes rust. If you have no lemon juice or vinegar a paste made out of water abs baking soda would also do the job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

HairyCob said:


> You can clean rusty buts by soaking them in lemon juice or
> vinegar. Then have a good scrub, And a rinse. Then dry the bit leaving no moisture as this causes rust. If you have no lemon juice or vinegar a paste made out of water abs baking soda would also do the job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 ok awesome thanks! i will do that


----------



## HairyCob (Jan 7, 2011)

Did I put buts? I meant bits... (facepalm)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet Iron bits are supposed to rust I think, it has something to do with the taste?


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

farmpony84 said:


> Sweet Iron bits are supposed to rust I think, it has something to do with the taste?


 ohh well its a dark bit.... its a walking horse bit, works amazing on my horse


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

HairyCob said:


> Did I put buts? I meant bits... (facepalm)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 LOL s'all goo


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I know they sell rusted bits because the horses love the taste...


----------



## lexypoohhorton (Oct 11, 2010)

whooops i ment good.... ok wellthanks  i didnt want my boy getting sick cause i wasn't forsure  thanks


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I prefer to stick them in a tub of CocaCola! does a far better job then lemon juice or vinegar!

If you get the rust off and the bit is undamaged (i.e has no sharp edges) then it is fine to use.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You can remove the rust, but sweet iron is designed to rust.

A twisted wire walking horse bit? Owie.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

It won't hurt the horse if the bit has rust on it. For some reason, horses like the taste of rust.

I agree with vivache. A twisted wire bit is a harsh bit. If that's the only bit the horse responds to, I would work on getting the horse more supple.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

A bit is only as harsh as the hands of the rider. I ride an arab in a slow twist snaffle that is also rusted, and the horse loves the bit. Maybe a sharper-edged twist would be painful, but they are not as sharp as they appear.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Keep in mind that a Walking Horse bit has CONSIDERABLE shanks. Many are 8 inches. You have to have STILL hands to be riding in one.

Robarts Precise Tongue Pressure Walking Horse Bit


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, I missed the fact that it was a gaited bit, with large shanks. I would imagine pressure would definitely be magnified in that case.


----------

